# Creampuff's Traditional Art



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I was recently asked to create a drawing for someone's friend, who lost their colt due to health complications that could not be resolved. The friend who "freemissioned" (free commission, since I have been rebuilding my portfolio) opted out of a drawing for herself and requested one for her friend, instead. 

I have already done touch-ups and added markings. So, unfortunately you won't see it again until the drawing is delivered.  

But, I am creating this forum for all of my traditional artwork that I am creating. I have one other Christmas present (for someone's trainer), as well as a few for my friends who may have lost horses or just love them unconditionally. 

Hope you guys enjoy my thread!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's a smaller portrait I'm working on, also as a surprise. Currently lying in the shadows. Photo reference belongs to the owner.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You have a very good eye for proportion. I struggle with that a lot.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

It's my Achille's as well. Sometimes I get so detail oriented I "give up."


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Drawing the human portraits is making me work so hard in face proportions that I am literally exhausted after an hour.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

"Dead" post revival, anyone? 

It's been a long while, but I still exist. I've taken on a new job as a tow truck operator. As such, I have no "set" hours. Twelve days on call, 24 hours a day. 

About 3 years ago I e-mailed Mark J Barrett to obtain permission to use his photos for photography practice. Mission accomplished. Additionally, I bought a ridiculous amount of expensive art materials to get myself back into the swing again. 

On Wednesday morning, I was awake much earlier than I needed to be (or wanted to be). I finished my morning routine with time to spare, and grabbed my pencils. Below is the result. 









Click here to see the full size.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

*2017 Update!*

I'm still out here! I have kept putting art on the back burner. I've missed it greatly, and began working on more tonight. You can find more of it on my website, Facebook, deviantART, and Instagram (where I am more active thanks to phone applications). 

* Click here to view a current work in progress. *

Unfortunately I can't recall how to add an image, as well as resize it so it doesn't stretch the forum.


----------

